# Skin rash help



## drop (Aug 13, 2013)

My dog has a skin rash not real sure what it is I need help

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

how old is your dog. where is the rash? post a picture. 

what are you feeding? have you changed any laundry detergent or floor cleaner? anything he could have a reaction to.


----------



## drop (Aug 13, 2013)

This is down her back

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drop (Aug 13, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drop (Aug 13, 2013)

She is 7 months old I just changed her dog food to everlast a month ago she dosnt have fleas I check her every day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Go to the vet!!!!
that looks like more than a rash.
i've never heard of everlast dog food but stop feeding that.


----------



## drop (Aug 13, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ugh yes VET now. that actually looks like mange and you need to treat that. Dog looks in pain that is very red and irritated. Why would you wait till it is this bad to ASK about it ????


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

that is infected., You need antibiotics STAT. I would say it looks like mange. I know allergies can cause reactions that lead to infection, but my guess is mange, I am no vet though. Your vet should be able to ease the pain of your poor pup. Must be scratchy and itchy all over poor girl. I hope her pain is eased sooner rather than later. Once you get the infection under control, what kind of kibbles are you feeding? Everlast? never heard of it. Do you have a link? I coudn't find anything but batteries lol 7 months is a bit young to have allergies, but not unheard of. I really think its mange though.


----------



## drop (Aug 13, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drop (Aug 13, 2013)

It wasn't this bad I left for a week and came back and this is how it was I have a appt for the vet on Thursday

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drop (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm sorry its everpet not everlast

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

if it got that bad in 1 week.... what do you think 5 more days will do??!!!
i'm sure the vet takes walk ins. your dog is definitely feeling miserable right now. and she's counting on you. do your job and take care of her!


----------

